# XP Pro



## papanda1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I had to do a clean install of XP Pro which I did, now I don't have Administrator privileges. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?


----------



## john curry (Aug 14, 2009)

When you did the reinstall it should have asked for a users name. That user becomes the adminstrator. Non-network system that is.

Go START, CONTROL PANEL, USER ACCOUNTS to see who users are, their rights, and the ability to modify things.

Hope his helps.


----------

